

Wikileaks Afghanistan: Taliban 'hunting down informants' - gaius
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/afghanistan/7917955/Wikileaks-Afghanistan-Taliban-hunting-down-informants.html

======
jacquesm
There will be a concerted effort to discredit wikileaks.

You can expect a lot more of these articles, where every Afghan civilian that
gets murdered by the Taliban will be listed as possibly being killed because
of ties with the US.

Informants that sell information to the army of an occupying country know the
risks they're taking.

Scapegoating Assange (and I'm no friend of his) is just a cheap attempt at
diverting attention from the fact that the main failure here is one of US army
security.

The whistleblower could have uploaded these documents to the nearest torrent
site with much the same effect. Don't blame the messenger.

~~~
gaius
Zabihullah Mujahid is a member of the Taleban himself - what possible motive
for "discrediting" Wikileaks could he have?

~~~
jacquesm
He's not discrediting wikileaks, but the rest of the article is.

A choice quote: "The warning came as the US military's top officer, Admiral
Mike Mullen said that Julian Assange, the founder of Wikileaks, may already
have blood on his hands following the leak of 92,000 classified documents
relating to the war in Afghanistan by his website."

